# MiUi



## infamousxsniper (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there a place to get updated miui? I can't find it on Rootz or XDA. Is it even still alive? Just a few questions


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

go to MIUI.US, you can find your way to it under the devices lists. It's not being updated. I was running a version of it a month or so ago but realized that I'm more dependent on MMS than I thought. The battery life never really normalized for me either and I had issues using wifi tethering. But that was my device, yours may react differently.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a version that DV. Put out 5.5 R1 if u want it I'll post a link.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

mad96 said:


> I have a version that DV. Put out 5.5 R1 if u want it I'll post a link.


Please be my guest.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

There aren't any versions were mms works is there?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDaniels2186 (Nov 17, 2011)

Skidoo03 said:


> There aren't any versions were mms works is there?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


No MMS didnt work on GB or ICS builds


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll post two links one is 5.5R1. http://db.tt/Lt3Fzcwe 165mb
Both are ics based. 
http://db.tt/nRIvOVlp R2 170mb
These are links to my drop box so I'm sure you guys know it gets crowded quick if so just keep trying, Hope y'all enjoy!


----------

